# Krampus build, bottom bracket choice?



## Grogdor (May 1, 2020)

Hi there, I'm piecing together a new Krampus frame, mostly by pillaging friend's parts bins and amassing random bars/seats/bags/etc to try out. I'll be taking this rig packing, hunting with a trailer, and hit the occasional up+downs here locally when bored of the squishbikes.

Need a 73mm BSA bottom bracket, should I go 24mm or 30mm or DUB crank-thru-shaft-thing? Seems like DUB is the "best" choice these days, futureproof etc but if something goes wonky out in the boonies, what's easiest to find and work on? Usually it's just loose or worn out, but who knows.

Appreciate tips on boost crank vs chainring spacing, good/bad setups, or anything else about this frame. First new new bike in a long time! First steel non-road ht! Stoked!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Shimano cranks. One of the most common BB's you'll find in any bike shop, easy to work on, good and durable, lots of options.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have 24mm spindle on my Krampus. RaceFace Aeffect cranks. I normally use a Shimano bb but I happened to have a black Chris King sitting around doing nothing so I have that on there. 

I agree with Onespeed. 24mm Shimano is everywhere.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

what are you going to hunt for off of the bike?


----------



## Grogdor (May 1, 2020)

Great for getting to the base of a mountain where you've spotted sheep, hauling deer the long but flat way out of a river valley, going noise/scent-free to your treestand overlooking the elk herd's bed/forage/water path before sunrise, or hauling in a light camp setup between the moosey meadows.

There's a lot of oil site, forestry lease and wilderness area roads here with "no motorized access" that are an absolute wildlife mecca away from the lazy road-hunting yahoos. Unlike trucks which the smart/alive/late-season game runs from immediately, they have no idea what a bicycle is so your chances are much better. As a bonus, some of these road/lease operators will allow access to recover game, with just a phone call.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

good for you, if you are hauling quarters with a bob trailer, gets the best and biggest hydraulic brakes you can find. 2 quarters off of a bull elk, will push your brakes.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

*OneSpeed* said:


> I'm a big fan of Shimano cranks. One of the most common BB's you'll find in any bike shop, easy to work on, good and durable, lots of options.





NYrr496 said:


> I have 24mm spindle on my Krampus. RaceFace Aeffect cranks. I normally use a Shimano bb but I happened to have a black Chris King sitting around doing nothing so I have that on there.
> 
> I agree with Onespeed. 24mm Shimano is everywhere.


I also agree with everything above. Shimano BB are everywhere and the cranks are bombproof and will be in your friend's bin unless they're still using them. Absolutely bulletproof cranks and the BB last forever.

Awesome to hear this bike will be accessing some super remote areas. I also support the person who suggested 4 piston brakes and larger rotors to keep everything under control. You mentioned it being flat, but you don't want anything to overheat hauling game.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

DUB. Very nice and I used it on my Krampus build.


----------



## Hodo (Sep 30, 2014)

iIf you are trailering out the game, you might want to consider a two wheel trailer.
In my experience with my bob trailer, anything over 50 lbs becomes a real handful at slow speeds. 
I had 65 lbs on that wasnt able to be centered well. It kept trying to tip me over at climbing speeds.


----------

